# Error mounting local file systems



## damocles (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello all

I can ask a question I am hoping it is commencing a response 

I installed freeBSD v8 I just have a little problem at first boot
that's what marks me:


```
THE FOLLOWING FILE SYSTEM HAD AN UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY:
            ufs: /dev/X (/prg)
unknown error; help!
ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!
```

the fstab is :

```
/dev/da0sib               none       swap    sw      0     0
/dev/da0sia               /          ufs     rw      1     1
/dev/da0sih               /dbs       ufs     rw      2     2
/dev/da0sig               /mnt       ufs     rw      2     2
/dev/X               /prg       ufs     rw      2     2
/dev/da0sie               /tmp       ufs     rw      2     2
/dev/da0sif               /usr       ufs     rw      2     2
/dev/da0sid               /var       ufs     rw      2     2
```


if I did a fsck:


```
Can't stat /dev/X no such file or directory
```

I search on google and the forum but I found nothing

thank you for your reply


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2010)

what is i doing between s and b for example?

```
/dev/da0s[red]i[/red]b none swap sw 0 0
... same for others
```
wasn't that supposed to be number 1 to 4 (or 0 to 3?) ?


----------



## damocles (Jul 1, 2010)

sorry I do not know how this is the first installation I can not say if the contents of fstab is normal:r


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2010)

damocles said:
			
		

> sorry I do not know how this is the first installation I can not say if the contents of fstab is normal:r



I'm telling you... it needs to be number
probably 0 or 1
check `$ ls /dev/da0*`

btw, da0 is either flash, or usb mounted external HDD....
normal disks are *ad* and *ada* (if you have sata2 and ahci driver loaded)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disks.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disks-naming.html


----------



## damocles (Jul 1, 2010)

already thank you for your attention

I installed FreeBSD on a VMware ESXi
it may be the coming of the ad0?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2010)

It sould be on ad0, in that case
check names with
`$ ls /dev/ad*`
and replace your entries in fstab accordingly...


----------



## damocles (Jul 1, 2010)

The names /dev/da0s1b (sorry for the i:r ) corresponds to the files in /dev


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2010)

so does it boot now?


----------



## damocles (Jul 1, 2010)

yes thank you for your patience


----------

